# Would like to get another GSD



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

This all started a couple weeks ago when I found a dog playing in traffic down the street from my house. I stopped to get the dog out of the street and she turned out to be very friendly. So I checked with all a couple of the people who were out in the area and nobody recognized her. So I took her home and did a slow, safe, great with my dog and they did great together.










She had no tags, no chip, and I had no way of knowing her owners. After 5 days of walking her around I got a lead on her home and finally found her owner. 

So with the dog back home my dog, Daphne, became a little sad that her live in friend was gone. My wife has been wanting to get another dog for a while and now that I think Daphne would like a friend I have decided we should start looking.

The problem is, before we got Daphne from a breeder, we tried to apply to several rescues and we didn't hear back from any of them except one who said we just didn't qualify. 
I just don't understand why we aren't suitable. My wife and I both had GSD's when we were children/teens. We own our house. My wife was a vet assistant for a while and we have fostered a few short term dogs. We enjoy taking our dog to training, the dog park, and for walks. Actually we like taking her every were she can possibly go and recently got a bigger vehicle so she could be more comfortable on car rides and hopefully so could her future brother.

So any ideas on what I am doing wrong? Summer is coming up and my wife will be off, she's a teacher, so it would be a good time to add another dog. Is it because we also have 5 cats? I would rather get a young dog so he could do all the same activities as Daphne rather than another puppy. I would also rather get him from a rescue rather than a shelter were the dog really hasn't been tested with other dogs and cats.

Lastly any suggestions on what I should look for in a possible friend for my dog. Daphne is a bit of a spoiled slightly dominate female. When the other dog was here Daphne would pee over her pee and always walk with her nose just a little bit ahead of the other dog. I just figured a male would be better so there was less competition so to speak, each dog had their place. Also at he dog park, Daphne always seems to initiate play with more males than females. 

Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I agree that a male would be better if you already have a female. 

As for why you don't qualify, I have no idea. Do you have a fenced-in yard? I'm with a rescue and you sound like great applicants.


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

The yard is fenced but it is only 4 foot chain link. You can kind of see it in the back ground of the picture.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Some shelters are absolutely ridiculous.

My moms nextdoor neighbor has owned 3 Dobermans in her lifetime and she grew up with one as well and she applied at the Illinois Doberman Rescue and the turned her down twice! 

How are we supposed to save lives when we have to go through **** to do so?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry...can't answer that unless I saw their app, did their vet reference, talked to their personal references, did their interview and homevisit. 

Just some things rescues look for:

Are your pets (and previous pets) utd with vet care (shots, spay/neuter, hw preventative, etc)? 
Have you ever rehomed a pet?
Are your pets indoor pets?
Do you leave them outside when you aren't home? (what are the details?)
Are there any deaths of previous pets that raise red flags? 
How do your children conduct themselves with pets? How do you interact with the pets? 
Any safety concerns noted on hv? Are the people willing to correct them? 
Are you dead set on a dog that may not be an appropriate fit for you? (we've had people insist on that dog that eats cats despite them owning a cat, etc...) 
Did you lie/leave out info on your app? Leave out a pet or two that we find out about through the vet? etc etc

I don't think it's fair to come down on rescues without knowing all the details. It's not enough to say...someone had such and such breed of dogs all their life.....etc. There is so much that goes into an adoption behind the scenes.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I would at least ask the rescue org. that responded to you specifically what their reason was for turning you down.

Also, since your situation has changed in that you have a GSD now, perhaps updating your application would help.


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

Trina said:


> I would at least ask the rescue org. that responded to you specifically what their reason was for turning you down.
> 
> Also, since your situation has changed in that you have a GSD now, perhaps updating your application would help.


My wife had talked to them at the time and they didn't really give a specific reason. I plan on doing a new application this time with a different rescue.

I don't have anything against rescues and I can understand why they lean on the side of caution. After talking to some one familiar with how rescues work they have pointed some things out to me that make my wife and I less than perfect. So we will do the application and see what happens, but I know not to expect anything.


----------

